# Backcountry and Hut trip time of year



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I wouldn't feel comfortable going into the backcountry with someone who had to rent that gear. You should have some time practicing with the equipment before you go jumping into bc situations - on the other hand, if you are going regardless, it's better to have the equipment than not.


----------

